# Sweet feed for deer?



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone try it? With the price of the yellow stuff through the roof I was thinking about mixing in some sweet feed. It's about $2 cheaper per bag....


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I have thought about it before myself an heard that it attracts ants but have never tried it myself if u do try it give an update on how it works out for u!


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Deer will absolutely eat it!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

even better, Corn Gluten, about 1/2 price of corn, 18% protein, everything eats it and it works in a slinger. I mixed it w corn to get them used to it at first.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Where do you get the corn gluten?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> even better, Corn Gluten, about 1/2 price of corn, 18% protein, everything eats it and it works in a slinger. I mixed it w corn to get them used to it at first.


Is that gluten a powder or pellet? Where are you buying it?


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I started using it for hogs this year, found the deer loved it too.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

same place you get corn, the feed store...in bulk it is even cheaper, up above Cantonment at the co-op, ask Sawman, he got it for me. Last I saw at a feed store it was 6.25 a 50 in a bag. Hogs deer and turkey have been eating it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Gluten is a pellet and can be used in a feeder. Cannot get wet.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Take a 5gal Bucket.....*

......fill it half full of corn gluten. Put a quart of rain water in it. Add about 4 or 5 spoon fulls of sno-cone syrup. Mix it up. Let it sit in the sun for a few days. Deer like it. Hogs love it. 

I get mine at the CO-OP in Walnut Hill. --- SAWMAN


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

This stuff works great and the deer love it. It has the mollasses mixed in it so I usually doesnt spread well because it is a little sticky. I bring a short tooth rake and spread it around. It has great nutrional value as well.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

As long a it works in a spinner feeder. I'm going to try it.r


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

it dont work in spin feeders.


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do bears love it to?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Bears eat anything! The corn gluten will throw out of a feeder, dry and pellets , lots of protein for antler growth


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Sweet feed is great for deer in a trough feeder, but if you have hogs and you try to feed deer off of the ground the hogs will get too it and eat everything in sight.. we have pictures from last year where four or five hogs will find the sweet feed pile the first day and not leave until it is all gone (usually 100lbs) it will take them a day or two, but the damns pigs would eat and then when they get tired, just go to sleep in the feed pile, then get back up and eat some more..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"pigs would eat and then when they get tired, just go to sleep in the feed pile, then get back up and eat some more.."

Reminds me of last years Thanksgiving meal!!

Where is the Walnut Hill Co-Op?.... Is that Escambia Grain?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

They roll my barrel around to get feed out of it and in the cam pics you can see some lying around while others work the barrel. They will stay all night resting and feeding. Corn Gluten is much cheaper than sweet feed.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Co-op*

The Walnut Hill CO-OP is 15 miles up the Atmore cutoff road. As you are getting to the turn off look to the left and you can see the very high structure off in the distance. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Your right - Escambia Grain is a co-op. & check out the cool 3rd party website - http://filmnorthflorida.com/photos/location/Walnut-Hill:-Escambia-Grain-Corp. 
Same subject - different note, has anybody ever had the feeling that the scales @ Esc. grain are about 50 pounds off?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I know every time I weigh myself my home scales are 50lbs off, I weigh much less than they say!

Are the scales tested by a State agency on a monthly basis? Can you request a testing if you think they are over weight?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My home scales are off also. 
Every time I thought we were not weighed properly it was really too late & I needed to go hunt - I know several times my metal 55gl drum weighed in at over 450 pounds. I'm really not trying to get anything started.... just wondered if anyone else ever had a problem


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

your corn will weigh diferent every time due to moisture content,trash, etc.most of my 55 gallon drums will weigh anywhere from 365 to 390lbs.never had one go 450lbs


----------

